# New eBook



## ianhannaford (May 22, 2006)

HI,

My name is Ian and I am based in the UK. Myself and a college have written a book related to playing the English Links golf courses and we are aiming it at the american market.

We have a site that has been up for about 3 months now and we have only sold a small number of copies. Since we are based in the UK its difficult for us to know why we are not capturing the US market of golfers. We have tried using Google ads and have had little response.

I know there are probably some major differences in the way that the US do business and the UK do and this is where we need your help. Im not sure whether the site is the problem, the content is the problem or the market is non existent!

We would really appreciate your help and advice on why we are not making any sales in the US and how we can improve this. In return for your thoughts and ideas I will glady send you a free copy of the book, please take a look at our site and tell us what you think.

Thanks in advance

Ian
www.linksgolfing.com


----------

